# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  New phone/internet line - old one broken

## aaronjthompson

I am currently renovating and managed to trip over the internal 'phone line partially ripping the cord from the small skirting board mounted box. I still have 'phone but lost the internet. 
How do I fix this? I will be relocating the line when the renovation is finished but need a quick temporary fix in the interim. I presume that I cannot (easily) do it myself and that I'll need an authorised cabler - if so how do I find one of these? Alternatively can I buy whatever is needed and do this myself?

----------


## Bros

If you still have the phone you should also have the internet as they come over the same pair. Unless you have ripped the wires out to the extension where you plug your modem in. 
Try a power down on your modem.

----------


## Armers

Also make sure you've not stripped the sheath off the cables when you ripped it out, as if they're shorting against anything that could cause the internet to drop out too. Is there another phone point in the house to move the modem to for now? 
Cheers

----------


## quinnyau

Hi, 
I have moved into a recently renovated house. Just got a new ADSL and phone phone connection which is now active. I am getting no dial tone or connection. I thought I'd take the jack off the wall to make sure it's connected right before I end up with an incorrect call out charge from the supplier. From what I understand its an RJ45 socket and the cable is a 4 wire (red, black, blue and white) Has anyone any idea how its wired. 
FYI the socket looks like this if Im off with the RJ45. Terminating Cat5e Cable on a Jack (Wall Mount or Patch Panel)
I know that link has a diagram and instructions but I only have 4 wires? I might be being an idiot but any help would be great. 
Cheers.

----------


## Pulse

Probably hasn't been connected if the place is new, will need a call out. Nothing diy to fix with phone lines, especially new ones!  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bros

Type this into Google and select your poison. "telephone wire colours australia"

----------


## FrodoOne

> Hi, 
> I have moved into a recently renovated house. Just got a new ADSL and phone phone connection which is now active. I am getting no dial tone or connection. I thought I'd take the jack off the wall to make sure it's connected right before I end up with an incorrect call out charge from the supplier. From what I understand its an RJ45 socket and the cable is a 4 wire (red, black, blue and white) Has anyone any idea how its wired. 
> FYI the socket looks like this if Im off with the RJ45. Terminating Cat5e Cable on a Jack (Wall Mount or Patch Panel)
> I know that link has a diagram and instructions but I only have 4 wires? I might be being an idiot but any help would be great. 
> Cheers.

  Oh dear, 
You refer to RJ 45
Now,  The RJ45 connector is standardized as the IEC 60603-7 8P8C modular connector with eight conductors..  No, this is NOT normally used for telephone connection.  However, it is just possible that the premises may have been cabled up for NBN and telephone connection so please read my following comments with this in mind. 
 However, if there are 8 conductors - in 4 twisted pairs - then it is likely that this is a Cat 5 or Cat 6 connection. 
Normally, you will have a connector (of some description) with 4 wires connected, of which only the Blue and White (pair) are the active telephone line. (These should be pins 4 and 5 on an 8PnC connector - if any.) If you have a volt meter you should "read" about 50 V across the Blue and White wires from the Telephone exchange with the White (Mate) wire being positive with respect to the Blue.
(If you cannot read this voltage across any combination of the wires involved then the line is not connected.) 
The old mnemonic was "PAT the MLA" (Positive, A side, Tip (of the 'Phone plug), Mate, Left, A side [again]) - Sorry, but this works if you were in a telephone exchange in the "old" days, as I was! 
Of course, it is possible - although unlikely - that the premises may have been wired up with a "Central Splitter" - for ADSL.  (You should be so lucky!)
In this case, the ADSL should be available on the Red/Black pair, but all that would need to be checked at the splitter.

----------


## Armers

> Probably hasn't been connected if the place is new, will need a call out. Nothing diy to fix with phone lines, especially new ones!  
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

  that's my bet..

----------

